# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Arkeologjia ilire-shqiptare ne Mal te Zi

## fegi

ARDIANËT
Fillimisht shtriheshin rreth gjirit të Rrizonit (sot gjiri Kotorit) dhe të lumit Neretva. Ardianët e shtrinë pushtetin e vet në të gjitha krahinat e tjera që më parë ishin nën sundimin e taulantëve. Ardianët luajtën një rol të rendësishëm në luftrat kundër pushtuesve romakë, gjatë shekullit III - II p.K., në kohën kur sundoi dinastia ardiane e Mbretërisë Ilire.
Kryeqendra e ardianëve ishte Shkodra.
'Kraja e Shkodrës, ky shteg midis Lindjes e Perëndimit, kjo trevë shqiptare midis Baltës (liqenit të Shkodrës) dhe Romanesë (Rumisë) së shenjtë, është arkeologji vlerash të shumta'.

'

----------


## fegi

'Kraja e Shkodrës, ky shteg midis Lindjes e Perëndimit, kjo trevë shqiptare midis Baltës (liqenit të Shkodrës) dhe Romanesë (Rumisë) së shenjtë, është arkeologji vlerash të shumta'.

'Nuk ishte rastësi fakti që autori i monumentit të parë në gjuhën shqipe (Mesharit) Gjon Buzuku, ishte nga Kraja, nga kjo trevë me traditë në fushën e kulturës dhe arsimit mesjetar.' Në qendër te kësaj treve, në Ostros, sot komuna e Tivarit, gjendët dhe vepron Shkolla fillore 'Gjergj Kastrioti-Skënderbeu'...

'Fillet e edukatës dhe arsimit në Krajë duhet kërkuar te të parët e shqiptarëve, te labeatët (ilirët), të cilët ishin kulm i kulturës evropiane,si dhe pedagogjinë (edukatën) popullore albano-shqiptare. Por, më sa dihet deri sot, format e para arsimore në këtë trevë, sikurse edhe në treva të tjera veriore albano-shqiptare i organizuan urdhërat fetarë, fillimisht benediktinët, të cilët qendruan dhe e zhvilluan veprimtarinë e tyre në këto treva nga shekulli VI-XIII,pas të cilëve erdhën dhe dominuan në këto vise pjestarët e urdhërit dominikan. Në këtë fushë ndikuan edhe faktorë e popuj tjerë fqinjë dhe pushtues, si helenët, romakët, venedikasit, sllavët, osmanët etj'.

Në vitin shkollor 1928/29, saktësisht më 10 mars 1929 u hap shkolla e parë në Krajë (në gjuhën serbe) në Maxhuraj(Ostros), në shtepinë e Smajl Maxhurit,e cila e vazhdoi veprimtarinë e saj deri në vitin 1941. Mësuesja e parë e saj ishte Milka Saviq, e cila punoi tre vjet në këtë shkollë. Këshilli i parë i kësaj shkolle përbëhej nga :breshka: asem Çeka_Gjençiqi, Sait Kanaqi dhe Met Alia-Kovaçi.




Në vitin shkollor 1935/36 u hap shkolla e dytë fillore në Krajë, në Martiq(poashtu në gjuhën serbe), në të cilën i vijonin mësimet nxënësit e Martiqit, të Kështenjës dhe të Boboshtit. Mësuese ishte Antonia Markoviq. Pushtimi fashist solli një realitet të ri politik e arsimor edhe në Krajë, kur më 22 korrik 1942 edhe Kraja iu bashkua Prefekturës së Shkodrës.

'Në vitin shkollor 1941/42 u çel Shkolla fillore Skenderbeg në Ostros. Mësuesit e kësaj shkolle fillore shqipe ishin nga Shqipëria: Prenkë Gjakova, Nuhi Kiçi, Kaqe Pisha dhe Ilia Zhavori. Në muajin maj 1942 kjo shkollë kishte 74 nxënës, të gjithë djem'. 4

Pas Luftës së dytë botërore, Kraja përsëri u gjend brenda kufinjve administrativ e politik të Jugosllavisë së re socialiste. Në vitin shkollor 1945/46, për përgaditjen dhe mirëvajtjen e mësimit, qendruan dhe punuan afro katër muaj në Krajë mësuesit nga Ana e malit, Fadil Avdiu dhe Metë Kurti.

Më 1 shtator 1946 u çel shkolla fillore në gjuhën shqipe në Maxhuraj, në të cilën e vijonin mësimin nxënësit nga Ostrosi i Madh, Ostrosi i vogël, Arbneshi e nga Skjeja. Mësuesit e parë të kësaj kanë qenë: Veli Hoxha dhe Xhemal Avdiu. Në vitin e parë shkollor kjo shkollë kishte 161 nxënës.

Në vitin shkollor 1946/47 u ëel edhe në Martiq shkolla në gjuhën shqipe me mesues: Metë Kurti, Hasan Hoxha (Gjeëbritaj), Adem Gjokaj dhe Ali Cuku. Në ate vit shkolla kishte 64 nxënës nga Martiqi, Kështenja, Ftjani dhe Boboshti. Më vonë kjo shkollë kalon në Ramushaj.

Në vitin shkollor 1947/48 çelet shkolla fillore në gjuhën shqipe në Dragoviq, me mësues Halil Avdiun. Shkolla kishte 49 nxënës. Më vonë kjo kaloi në Kështenjë. Shkolla fillore e Maxhurajve këtë vit kalon në mejtep të Ostrosit të Madh me mësuesin e parë kranjan Rexhep Lanin (Gjeçbritaj). Po këtë vit çelet edhe shkolla fillore në Arbnesh, me mësues Janko Perkolën në të cilën ndiqnin mësimin 87 nxënës nga Arbneshi dhe Skjeja.

Prof. Dr. Hajrullah Koliqi: 'Historiku i arsimit ne Kraje', Prishtine, 1999.

Në vitin shkollor 1948/49, u çel shkolla fillore edhe në Ftjan, me 58 nxënës, me mësues Hysen Cukun si dhe shkolla fillore në Bobosht me 70 nxënës, me mësues Ali Cukun. Ne vitin shkollor 1951/52 si mesues punon edhe Salo Kurmemoviqi nga Ana e malit. Në vitin shkollor 1952/53 shkollës fillore në Ostros iu shtua edhe klasa e peste. Ne vitin shkollor 1953/54 si mesues punon edhe Myrto Curoviqi. Në vitin shkollor 1955/56 u bë shkollë tetëklasore.

Krajanët filluan të vazhdojnë shkollimin e mesëm, shumë prej të cilëve në shkolla normale (shkolla profesionale për mesues), në Nikshiq, Prishtinë, Ferizaj, Gjakovë dhe Shkup. Më 1960 doli mesuesi i parë krajan Rexhep. Në vitin shkollor 1961/62 në Shkollën fillore te Ostrosit erdhi edhe Ramazan Marku, mësuesi i parë i kualifikuar (mbaroi normalën në Nikshiq). Punon edhe mesuesi Smajl Hoxhiqi.

Në vitin shkollor 1962/63, kjo shkollë merr statusin e shkollës amë. Shkolla e Ftjanit, Kështenjës, Boboshtit dhe Arbneshit u bënë paralele të ndara të Shkollës fillore në Ostros. Kuadri mësimor në shkollat e Krajës fillimisht ishte plotësisht i pakualifikuar.

Për përgaditjën profesionale të mësuesve shqiptarë në Mal të Zi,sikurse edhe për mësuesit tjerë u organizuan kurse pedagogjike. Në këto kurse morrën pjesë edhe mësuesit që punonin në shkollat e Krajës. Gjeëbritaj i cili mbaroi shkollën normale në Nikshiq. Ketij viti si mesues punon edhe Qamil Canoviqi.

Në vitin shkollor 1963/64 si mësimdhënës punon Omer Çobi nga Krytha. Në vitin shkollor 1964/65 në shkollën qendrore punojnë edhe: Adlije Canoviq-Luka, Munire Gjullameroviq, Petar Saviq Hazir Kuçi dhe Petar Mirdita. Në vitin shkollor 1965/66 kthehen nga studimet dhe japin mësim arsimtarët e diplomuar Ismail Doda,e Tahir Perazaj. Këtij viti fillojnë punën Ibrahim Luka dhe Musa Gjoni. Si mesues punon edhe Nezir Koliqi.

Po këtij viti fillon punën mësuesi i diplomuar Ismail Doda(në Arbnesh), pastaj Tahir Perezi e më vonë Selatin Gjenashi. Ne vitin shkollor 1966/67 si mesues punojnë edhe (mesues te posadiplomuar) Hajrullah Koliqi, Brahim Canoviqi dhe Beqir Haxhimuratoviqi. Për mungesë kuadri këtij viti shkollor punësohën: Rexhep Vata(nga Kosova), Gjelosh Gjeloshaj dhe Pjetër Gorvokaj (nga Malësia e Madhe). Ketij viti punoi edhe Bajram Berisha.
vazhdon

----------


## fegi

Në vitin shkollor 1967/68 filluan punën mësimore në Krajë edhe dy mësueset e para krajane: Nazire Curaj (në Ostros) dhe Fatime Gjeçbritaj (në Arbnesh). Po këtij viti në këtë shkollë fillon punën edhe Mehmet Bardhi. Në punë u pranuan edhe Adem Hajdari (me shkolle te mesme bujqesore), Nezir Milla, Qazim Haxhimurati dhe Fatime Tuta me kualifikim të mesem ekonomik.

Për mungesë kuadri këtij viti shkollor punësohën: Rexhep Vata (nga Kosova), Gjelosh Gjeloshaj dhe Pjetër Gorvokaj (nga Malësia e Madhe). Më 10 mars 1968 shkollës i jepet emri i heroit kombëtar Gjergj Kastriotit -Skenderbeut.

Në këtë vit hapet edhe paralelja e ndarë në Skje me 32 nxënës. Kuadrot vazhdimisht plotësohën me mësues vendas.Keshtu në vitin shkollor 1968/69 erdhen me diploma mesuesie: Aishe Maxhuri, Sulltana Gjenashi, Osman Kaca dhe Hysejn Hajdari. Me kohë të caktuar pune u pranua edhe Nuo Gjokaj nga Malësia.

Termeti i 3 nëntorit 1968 dëmtoi edhe objektin e shkolles. U ndertua objekti i ri i përkohshem i tipit 'montazhë'. Më 1 prill 1969 drejtor shkolle zgjidhet Ismail Doda (edhe nëntë muaj më parë ishte ushtrues i kësaj detyre).

Në vitin shkollor 1969/70 punën fillojnë edhe Ibrahim Berjashi, Zija Bardhi, Abullah Vukoviqi, Fadil Kaciqi. Poashtu u punësua edhe Hajrullah Hajdari me kualifikim të mesëm ekonomik.

Në vitin 1970 Universiteti i punëtorëve nga Tivari hapi paralelen e vet për arsimin e të rriturve edhe në shkollën tonë me qellim zhdukjeje të analfabetizmit. Me 11 qershor 1971 u vu gurthemeli i godinës se re shkollore në Bishtigvozd. Në vitin shkollor 1971/72 me diploma të mësuesisë punësohën: Xhevdet Marku, Sanije Bardhi, Bajram Demiri dhe Mujo Koliqi. Poashtu fillon punën Ramazan Bardhi. Punësohet edhe Dragolub Gjokiqi nga Malësia e Madhe.

Në vitin shkollor 1972/73 punojnë edhe: Lime Berjashi dhe Ali Gjeëbritaj. Punon edhe Mehmet Bardhi i vetmi profesor i diplomuar. Në vitin shkollor 1973/74 kalohet me punë ne godinen e re shkollore ne Bishtigvozd, godinë me një sipëerfaqe prej 1070 m2.

Në këtë vit shkollor numri i nxënësve ishte :mace e verdhe: ë regjistruar 520,në fund të vitit 516. Po këtij viti me akcione vullnetare banorët e Skjesë ndertojnë godinen e re shkollore. Këtij viti për të parën herë punësohën :bjondja: amil Maraj.Smajl Draga dhe Isa Draga.

Në vitin shkollor 1974/75 fillojnë punën në shkollën tonë :e mira/e keqja: uharrem Ardolli dhe Xhevat Kanaqi. Numri i nxënësve: 517. Këtij viti shkollor marrin diplomat e përgaditjes se lartë: Ismail Doda , Qamil Maraj dhe Nezir Milla. Ibrahim Luka dhe Ramazan Bardhi diplomojnë në Shkollën e lartë pedagogjike.

Në vitin shkollor 1975/76 numri i nxënësve ishte:në fillim të vitit 511,në fund të vitit 510. Në vitin shkollor 1976/77 punësohët arsimtari i biologjisë Beqir Berjashi. Në vitin shkollor 1977/78 drejtor i shkollës zgjidhet Adem Hajdari (mësues).Kuadër i ri vjen Sabahet Hoxhiqi nga Ulqini.Një kohë të shkurt këtë vit punoi edhe Xhafer Perashi.

Më 15 prill 1979 termeti dëmton objektet shkollore në Ftjan,Keshtenje,Bobosht dhe Arbnesh.Më vonë zëvëndësohen me objekte te rinjë të tipit 'montazhë'. Këtij viti fillojnë të punojnë edhe Aishe Çobaj dhe Imer Draga. Më 12 gusht 1981 për drejtor shkolle zgjidhet Ramazan Marku. Këtij viti në këte shkollë punësohet edhe Bejto Myrta Draga.

----------


## fegi

Më 23 gusht 1982 për herë të parë shkolla jonë zgjedhë ndihmësdrejtorin,Rexhep Gjeçbritaj, mësues veteran i kësaj shkolle.Fillon punë si arsimtar i bdiplomuar i matematikës Tahir Bajraktari. Kete vit shkollor (1982/83) fillon punen Sabri Kanaqi, arsimtar i arsimit teknik. Më 24 shkurt 1984 ndihmësdrejtor zgjidhet Qamil Canoviqi, mësues veteran.

Në vitin shkollor 1984/85 pranohën në punë:Skender Cuca(nga Sukobina),arsimtar i edukatës fizike , Skender Nasradini (nga Krytha) arsimtar i matematikës dhe Nebojsha Rajciq (nga Tivari) si arsimtar i edukatës muzikore. Këtij viti puntori i kësaj shkolle Ismail Doda morri titullin magjistër.

Më 31 korrik rizgjidhet për drejtor shkolle Ramazan Marku. Në vitin shkollor 1985/86 per mungesë kuadi pranohët në punë Stanisllava Rojeviq, arsimtare e edukates së artit figurativ. Këtij viti për të parën herë fillon mësimi i gjuhës angleze në shkollën tonë.

Më 11 nëntor 1986 fillojnë punimet në fazën e dytë të objektit të shkollës qendrore me një sipërfaqe prej 750 m2 me sallë të edukimit fizik. Në vitin shkollor 1986/87 si kuadro të rinjë pranohën Hasan Cukoviq dhe Anto Luliqi. Kete vit u pru telefoni në shkollën qendrore.

Në vitin shkollor 1987/88 për arsimtar të gjuhës angleze pranohët Agim Bajraktari,arsimtar i diplomuar për kete lëndë.Këtë vit përfundojnë punimet ne fazën e dytë të shkollës. Shkolla pajiset me orendi të reja. U rregullua poligoni i shkollës dhe u përfundua rrethimi i oborrit. Numri i nxënësve:

Në vitin shkollor 1988/89 pranohën në punë:Nezir Perashi,arsimtar i matematikës dhe Selman Haxhimurati, arsimtar i edukatës së artit figurativ. Në vitin shkollor 1989/90 punësohet Fikret Juleviq, profesor i edukatës fizike. Pas pensionimit të drejtorit të deritashëm Ramazan Markut,më 15 qershor 1991 ushtrues i detyrës emrohët Ali Gjeçbritaj.

Më 4 janar 1992 për drejtor të shkollës Ministria për arsim dhe shkencë e malit të Zi emron Fadil Kaciqin, arsimtarin e deritashëm te gjuhës serbokroate. Këtë vit u bë edhe konstituimi i Këshillit të shkollës në baza të reja ligjore. Pranimi i kuadrove të reja u bë nevojë e sidomos për gjuhën angleze (arsimtari i deritashëm i kualifikuar emigroi në SHBA).

Si mësimdhënëse e gjuhës angleze pranohët Aishe Koliq, arsimtare e grupit klasor kurse për edukatë muzike Kadri Doda nga Shasi. Nga shtatori i këtij viti gjuhën serbokroate e jep Kasem Alloviqi nga Katërkolla. Më 1994 puntorë të rinjë në procesin mësimor pranohën Skender Ramusheviq dhe Xhafer Cukoviq, të dy arsimtarë të edukatës fizike.

Më 16 korrik 1997 për drejtor shkolle emrohet Beqir Berjasheviq,arsimtar i biologjisë. Gjendja materiale e shkolles ishe e palakmueshme e sidomos gjendja e objekteve shkollore.Nga mungesa e mjeteve materiale nuk ishte investuar fare një periudhë mjaftë të gjatë. Në paralele të Ftjanit dhe Boboshtit nga inspektori gjegjës ndalohet organizimi i mësimit.Mjete për objekte të reja nuk kishte.

Drejtori organizoi aktivitete të gjithëanshme për sanimin e objektit në paralelën e Boboshtit dhe ndertimin e objektit te ri në Ftjan. Poashtu u punua në sanimin dhe përmirsimin e gjendjes se objekteve shkollore në Arbnesh,Skje dhe Kështenje. U bënë adaptime edhe në objektin e shkollës qendrore e sidomos ne sallën e edukatës fizike. Montohën të gjitha rekvizitet sportive të cilat vite me radhë ishin jashtë funkcioni.

Duhët cek se ne këte ndihmuan në mënyre humanitare(pa pagese) mjeshterve te portit te Tivarit. Poashtu mjetet e komunikacionit (dy kombibus) u prunë në gjendje të rregulltë teknike. Patjetër duhet cekur se edhe këty pa pagesë ndihmuan mjeshtrit e portit të Tivarit.

Me ndihmën e Ministris për arsim dhe shkencë dhe donatorve tjere e sidomos komunës së Tivarit, vehën dritare të reja nga alumini ne objektin e shkolles qendrore.

Më 10 mars 1999 bëhët promovimi i numrit të parë të revistës se shkollës 'Valët'. Këtij viti doli nga shtypi monografia 'Historiku i arsimit në Krajë' të cilin shkollës ia dhuroi autori prof. dr. Hajrullah Koliqi, ish nxënës dhe puntor i kësaj shkolle.

Gjatë kësaj periudhe paraqitet nevoja për kuadër të kualifikuar për ciklin e lartë për shkak të migrimit të shumë puntorëve nga kjo shkollë në SHBA e gjetiu. Këte vit në shkkollën tonë vie të punoi edhe Hajdar Mujeziqi (në Ftjan).

Duhet cekur patjetër se dhjetëvjetshi i fundit i shekullit të kaluar ishte dekadë e sukseseve dhe të arriturave të mëdha të këtij institucioni. Ne veren e viti 2001 shkollen tone e vizitoi Xhevat Koliqi, ish nxenes i kesaj shkolle e tani banor i SHBA, me te cilin rast shkolles sone i dhuroi kompjuterin e pare me te gjitha pjeset percjellese (1.200,oo dollare).

Me 15.07 po te ketij viti, ne oborrin e shkolles, u be perurimi i bustit te Skenderbeut emrin e te cilit mbane shkolla jone. Ne korrik ti vitit 2002 Imer Beqiri Hoxhaj, nga Qyrjani, qe jeton ne SHBA, shkolles sone i dhuron 3.000,00 dollare amerikan per te blere 5 kompjutera.

Dic me von edhe dy te tjere i fituam nga Sekretariati per zhvillim te RMZ dhe keshtu formojme ne shkolle kabinetin e informatikes. Ne prag te festes se dites se shkolles, Banka Komerciale e beogradit i dhuroi shkolles sone orendi me vlere prej 8.000,oo Eurash ndersa 'Verano Motors' poashtu nga Beogradi 5 kompjuter (te perdorur). Ishin keto dhurata pas nje vizite rasti i drejtoreve te ndermarrjeve ne fjale.

Me 24.11.2004 Komuna vendosi qe shperblimin e sivjetem, '24 Novembar' me 2.000,00 Eura ta marrr kolektivi i shkolles sone, si kolektiv me i dalluari kete vit ne komune.

Urime per kete shperblim, shkolles i arrijti edhe nga kryetari i Kuvendit republikan. Me 5 10.2005 Shkollen tone e vizizuan 25 student te mesuesise me pedagog nga Cirihi. Sanimi i pullazit te objektit te shkolles ne qender ishte perpjekje e perditshme e drejtorit te shkolles. Kjo u arrite ne kete vit shkollor, kur shkolla jone u integrua ne reformen shkollore-mesimi fillor nentevjecar.

Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User :i habitur!: lirjan_koliqi"

----------


## fegi

Botohet libri i rrallë i historianit austriak prof. dr. Karl Patch

Ilirët dhe maqedonasit, së bashku kundër romakëve

Vetëm 83 vjet më parë historiani i famshëm austriak, Karl Patch shkroi një nga librat më me vlerë për shqiptarët "Ilirët". Libri i botuar në vitin 1923 ishte i shkruar me pasion nga historiani austriak, ishte një nga librat më të rëndësishëm në atë kohë, pasi ai bazohej në fakte dhe studime. Gazeta "Tirana Observer" boton për herë të parë librin e shkruar 83 vjet më parë dhe që është ruajtur me fanatizëm nga Qazim Kuqashi. Ky libërth i vyer ribotohet pas 83 vjetësh. Me këtë rast, së pari, përcillet një nderim për profesorin Karl Patch të Universitetit të Vjenës që në vitin 1923 analizon me pasion e hollësi të mahnitshme Ilirët legjendarë, pa iu munguar atyre edhe qortimet e nevojshme. Po ashtu i dallohet vlera Ministrisë së Arsimit Shqiptar të asaj kohe, e cila kujdesej që botime të tilla me shërbim edukimin kombëtar të ishin në duart e lexuesit shqiptar. Për kohën e tij, kur përqindja e të shkolluarve shqiptarë ishte shumë e vogël, përkthimi e botimi i studimit të prof. Karli Patch-it ka patur shumë rëndësi. Duke marrë parasysh nivelin arsimor të masës së popullit, thjeshtësia e stisjes së këtij libërthi ka zgjidhur hapin tjetër të përthithjes së njohurive që dhuronte ky libërth atëherë. Për kohën tij, ky libërth ka dhënë ndihmesë të çmuar në formimin e shkallës së vetëdijës dhe vetëkuptimit kombëtar arbëresh, ilir e shqiptar. Edhe tani ai e ruan fort vlerën e tij dhe i shtohet plejadës mjaft të vonuar të veprave të kësaj natyre, si nga autorë të huaj ashtu edhe shqiptarë që po shihen të botuara në shqip, sidomos pas vitit 2000. 

Qendra e këtij shteti të riforcuar qe shpërngulur prej Risiniumit më në Jug, në Shkodër, e cila kishte vende strategjike shumë të mira. Kah jugu i liqenit të Shkodrës shtrihet një varg kodrinash, të cilat atëherë ishin të rrethuara nga tri anët prej lumenjsh, e që edhe sot mbas sa ndryshimesh gjenden të rrethuara. Në anën përëndimore të kodrave, në bashkim me Bunën, me Kirin e me një rrem të Drinit (ose sikurse quheshin atëherë me emra ilire Barbanna, Clausala, Dirinus (ose Drilo), gjendet kështjella e forcuar mbretërore, e cila mbretëronte mbi fushën e gjerë e mbi liqenin e madh. Kështjella kishte vetëm nga lindja një rrugë gjarpërushe. Liqeni ushqente qytetin me peshk e përpiqte Shkodrën me rrethinat e veta, ndërsa lumi i Bunës që buron prej tij e lidhte me detin. Në këtë mënyrë flota ardiane kishte një liman të fortë në Shkodër, e në rast nevojë kishte liqenin për mbrojtjen e plaçkës. Gjendja strategjike e Shkodrës luajti një rol të madh në kohën e mesme e në kohën e re. Prej kohës ilire kanë mbetur vetëm pak rrënoja prej kështjellës së Shkodrës, të cilat tregojnë se me ç'kujdes ishte punuar e se punëtorët e saj qenë grekë të shkolluar të thirrur për këtë qëllim në Shkodër.
Grekët luajtën në shtetin ardian një rol të madh. Grekë qenë punëtorët e nëpunësit e të hollave mbretërore; emrat e tyre shihen edhe sot ne trinckat që ata kanë shkrirë. Grekë diplomatë ndërmjetësonin marrëdhëniet e mbretërve ardianë me oborret e shtetet e Lindjes; misionet e tyre shtriheshin prej Shkodre deri në Rhodus. Një greke e quajtur Eurydike qe edhe e ëma e mbretit Genthius. Të gjitha këto janë prova se shteti ardian nuk qe vetëm një shtet kusarësh, por kishte edhe marrëdhënie qetësore me të tjerë dhe e kishte për zemër kulturën e huaj. Tregtari grek i kishte ilirët, blerësa të mirë, sikurse do të shohim më tutje; shumë sende artistike i morën ardianët prej grekëve, sikurse na tregojnë lajmet mbi ekskursionet ardiane në brigjet greke. Ardianët u morën me sende kulturore greke e patën marrëdhënie me grekët, por nuk i humbën aspak vetitë e veta, sikurse i humbën shumë fise të tjera ilire. Një dëshmi për këtë gjë e japin të bijtë e mbretëreshës Eurydike, të cilët mbajtën emrat e bukur ilirisht Genthius, Plator e Caravantius; ashtu edhe Genthius vetë, i cili, si mbret që ishte, nuk e dinte gjuhën e grekëve.
Me mbretin Genthius krijoi lidhje mbreti i Maqedonisë, Perseus, e të dy bashkë i bënë Romës një konkurrencë të madhe në Evropën Juglindore. Në vitin 168 p.e.s. u shpalli luftë të dyve senati roman, e megjithëse ilirët e maqedonët treguan një burrëri të madhe e një kundërshtim të rreptë, e mundi luftën në një kohë të shkurtër. Kundër Perseut veprimet ushtarake zgjatën pak më tepër derisa në luftimin në Pydna, që zgjati vetëm një orë, u nda njëra dysh. Krejt lufta në Illyrikum zgjati vetëm tridhjetë ditë. Pretori Lucius Anicius zbret pa pritur e pa kujtuar në bregun shqiptar e shkon përpara me shpejtësi pa gjetur kundërshtim deri në Shkodër. Vetëm këtu, afër ledheve të kështjellës, e kundërshton mbreti Genthius, i cili nuk ishte i përgatitur mirë. Ky mundet, zmbrapset në kështjellë, kërkon menjëherë një armëpushim të shkurtër, i cili i jepet. Në këtë kohë pret me padurim të vëllan e vetë Caravantius, i cili nëpërmjet Malit të Zi kishte shkuar në Hercegovinë për të prurë fuqi të reja.
Mbasi nuk i zinte vendi vend, mbreti Genthius hipën në një anije e udhëton në liqenin e Shkodrës për t'i dalë ndihmës para. Por më kot. Fiset e veriut thuaj se i kishin dalë dorë e nuk dëgjonin për ta mbrojtur. Mbreti kthehet prapë në Shkodër e i bie në dorë, në mbarim të afatit të armëpushimit pa ndonjë kusht Pretorit Anicius. Gruaja e tij, mbretëresha Etleva dhe të dy bijtë e tij të vegjël, Scerdilaedus e Pleuratus, ashtu edhe vëllai i tij, Caravantius, qenë zënë rob pa kundërshtim në kështjellën Medeon (Meduni i sotëm afër Podgoricës në Mal të Zi). Krejt familja mbretërore u çua në Romë. Mbreti, mbretëresha dhe princat hynë në Kapitol përpara karrocës fitimtare të Pretorit Lucius Anicius. Mbas këtij turpi, familja mbretërore u çua në qytetin Iguvium (në rrëzë të Apenineve në Umbria), ku mbreti jetoi e vdiq si rob. Se çfarë e shtyti mbretin Genthius të bjerë në dorë aq ligësisht, nuk dihet. Ndoshta u dorëzua me tradhti, sepse kështjella e Shkodrës e vendi malor shqiptar e malazez kishin mundësi për të bërë një kundërshtim të gjatë; si shihet, ardianët nuk dëgjuan t'i dalin zot. Në vitin 168 p.e.s. u mund mbreti Genthius e në vitin 167 p.e.s. mbretëria ardiane u nda në tre kantone republikane, që administroheshin vetvetiu, por nën kontrollin e vazhdueshëm të Romës. Në këtë mënyrë u zhduk më e madhja dhe më e gjata mbretëri ilire.
Shteti ardian u shkatërrua, por nuk u shkatërrua fisi ardian, megjithëse i shkoi puna mjaft mbrapsht. Mbas pak kohe ra nën pushtimin e një fisi, që deri atëherë ishte nën të, nën dalmatët, të cilët do t'i njohim më tutje. Më vonë, pasi u liruan prej pushtimit të dalmatëve, filluan ardianët prapë kusarinë e detit. Në vitin 135 p.e.s. mësyjnë vende romake e ilire, të bashkuar me fisin Plereive, të cilët banonin në Narentën e poshtme, që përpara gjendeshin nën pushtimin e Ardianëve. Romakët u munduan së pari nëpërmjet dërgimtarësh për t'i kthyer në qetësi e për t'i ndaluar nga kusaria. Por, pasi kjo nuk pati ndonjë përfundim, u ngarkua konsulli Servius Fulvius Flaccus me një ekspeditë kundër tyre. Ai doli me 10 000 këmbësorë e 600 kalorës në Narentën e poshtme dhe i mundi e i theu. Se si, nuk dihet, por kjo luftë pat përfundime të këqija për ta: vendit të tyre iu vunë pagesa e telozna; me një pjesë të të hollave të plaçkës së bërë konsulli ndërtoi një mur në shenjtoren e përmendur të Dianës në malin Tifata afër Kapues në Italinë e poshtme. E për t'i larguar ardianët nga kusaritë detare, i shpërngulën ata prej vendeve të veta, prej detit e prej Narentës, drejt brendësisë së Hercegovinës ku qenë shtrënguar të merren me bujqësi. Vendi që iu dha ishte malor e fort pak prodhimtar, kështu ardianët, zotërues e njëhershëm të Adriatikut e të detit Jon nuk ishin mësuar për të përdorur vangën e parmendën; prandaj shkuan duke rënë poshtëë nga ana ekonomike. Në vitin 45 p.e.s. bëhet fjalë prapë për ta, por vetëm pse një skllav i Ciceronit, lektori Dionysius, pasi i vodhi disa libra, nga frika e ndëshkimit iku tek ata, e Ciceroni u mundua shumë për ta shtirë përsëri në dorë. Prapë në erën tonë, ardianët përmenden nën emrin Vardaei në listën e fiseve Ilire, por duke qenë se nuk ishin veç se 20 dekurie (ndarje dhjetëvjetëshe shoqërie apo ushtrie), nuk kishin ndonjë rëndësi. Ndryshimin e madh ndërmjet Ardianëve të njëhershëm me ata të mëvonshmit e paraqet shkrimtari latin, Plinius, me këto fjalë: "Populatores quondam Italiae Vardaei non amplius quam XX decuriis" (Vardjanët, që një herë shkretuan Italinë, nuk bëhen më tepër se njëzet dhjetëndarje). 
Fisi Liburni
Përveç Ardianver, ka një rëndsi tëposaçme në kohën historike edhe një tjetër fis ilir më i madh. Këta qenë Liburnët, të cilët banonin në Dalmacinë veriore, në rrënxën e gjërë të Alpeve dinarike, ndërmjet Zrmanjës, detit të Çikolës, një rrem i rrmakët i lumit Krka, në rrethin e Zarës së sotme dhe ndërmjet Skardonës e Kuinit. Gjendja natyrore e vendit të tyre i kishte bërë Liburnët kusarë si Ardianët. Fare afër bregut gjenden vargje ishujsh; mbrenda në tokë janë gryka deti të ndryshme ku derdhen lumej të vozitshëm. Gjithkund ka vende mbrojtjeje e strehë. Të ndihmuar pra në këtë mënyrë prej natyre, medoemos Liburnët do të kenë dalë në det përpara Ardianëve. Shumë ndër ta kishin zënë vend në brigjet lindore të Italisë së mesme e në Korfuz; për një kohë të gjatë patën edhe Durrëin në dorë. Sikurse Ardianët, ashtu edhe Liburnët qenë voztare të mirë, të ditur e të përmendur. Veglat e tyre detare ishin të ndërtuara me aq mjeshtri sa që më vonë ato, nën emrin latinisht Naves Liburnicae ose Liburnae, zunë një vend të rëndësishëm në flotën luftarake romake. 
Liburnët u dalluan nga Ardianët nga shkaku që ata nuk mundën të themelojnë një shtet të madh, por u përndanë në shumë fise. Një karakteristikë e këtyre dy fiseve ishte gjendja e gruas në jetën e popullit. Ardianët iu shtruan vullnetarisht sundimit të mbretëreshës Teuta; ashtu edhe për Liburnët kemi lajme se u sunduan prej grave. Sundimi i grave ndër Liburnët nuk qe përjashtim, sikurse ndër Ardianët, por qe për një kohë të gjatë si një rregull. Veprimi i lirë i Liburnëve nëpër det qe ndaluar prej Romakëve. Prova të mjafta të luftave ndërmjet tyre qenë robt liburnë, të cilët që ne vitin e parë të erës sone shihen në Itali. Por ndalimi i kusarive nuk i rrëzoi Liburnët aq poshtë sa Ardianët: ata luftuan prap aty këtu me fqinjtë e vet, Dalmatët, por mbasi edhe kjo grindje u ndalua nga administrata romake u bënë qytetarë të mirë e të qetë. Liburnija në kohën romake qe një ndër viset më të populluara në lindje të Adriatikut, mbushur me qytete të pasura. Ato nëpërmjet pozicionit të tyre mbi lartësina të veçuara paraqitnin një typ të posaçëm qytetesh të vjetra në gadishullin Ballkanik. Sa përparim kishte bërë bujqësia në këtë fis e në tokën pjellore të tij e tregon vaji liburn {Oleum liburnicum), i cili kishte një zë të madh.

----------


## fegi

ILIRET, NE ATDHEUN E HERSHEM TE TYRE


Ne lokalet e Muzeut te Prehistorise ne lokalitetin Aspern an der Zaya u hap (me 3 prill 2004) ekspozita "Iliret". Hapja e kesaj ekspozite u be e mundshme ne saje te bashkepunimit midis Akademise se Shkencave te Republikes se Shqiperise, te Institutit vjenez te Prehistorise dhe te Historise me te re dhe Muzeut te Prehistorise ne Asparn an der Zaya te Landit te Austrise se Poshtme. Ne lokalet e ketij muzeu jane ekspozuar objekte te kultures materiale te ilireve te kohes se hekurit, perkatesisht te harkut kohor nga shek. 12 deri ne shek.3 para eres sone. Permes me shume se 300 eksponate deshmohet prania e kultures materiale te ilireve ne krahun jugor te Adriatikut duke filluar nga mijevjecari i dyte para eres sone. Kulture kjo e ilireve e cila, sipas organizatorit, hedh drite mbi jeten e nje populli - emri i te clit njihet gjithandej neper Europe, por qe jo rralle u interpretua dhe u lokalizua gabimisht. Nga keto eksponate mesohet, keshtu beson organizatori i ekspozites, per format e ndryshme te vendbanimeve dhe per ndarjen ne shtresa te shoqerise ilire, te karakterizuar me ushtrim zejesh nga me te ndryshmet dhe me nje tregti te perhapur te tyre. "E mbeshtetur tek rrenjet e kultures vetanake te periudhes se bronxit, kultura materiale e ilireve - e prekur nga ndikimet qe me vete i sollen dyndjet e popujve nga hapesirat e Danubit e te Egjeut - u formesua kulture me vete, specifike"- thuhet ne prospektin e pergatitur per kete ekspozite. Karakteristike per kohen me te re te ilireve luftarake jane fortifikimet ne maja malesh dhe varret - kodra, perkatesisht tumbat ne te cilat varroseshin prijes e pjesetare fisesh, shpesh bashke me arme, me objekte e me stoli personale. Me te themeluar te kolonive tregtare helene (kujto kolonite Apollonia, Butrinti, Durresi, Amantia,etj.), qe ne mesin e pjeses shqiptare te Adriatikut nisi nga viti 600 para eres sone, nga menyra e meparshme e tyre e jeteses iliret paskan nisur te merren me bujqesi, me perpunimin shume kompleks te metalit dhe me tregti shume intensive. Fale tregtise me greket, u arrit nje mireqenie e shtreses sunduese te shoqerise ilire, gje qe deshmohet nga eksponate enesh prej balte, enesh prej bronxi, stoli nga metale te cmueshme, helmeta - te gjetura ne varrin e nje sundimtari ilir ne Belsh - qe mund te shihen ne kete ekspozite. Pervec objektesh te importuara nga Greqia, ne kete ekspozite mund te shihen edhe buste mbivarrore vendese e monedha ilire. Ne pjesen protokollare te hapjes se ekspozites, ambasadorja e Republikes se Shqiperise zonja Dr. Shpresa Kureta foli per vlerat kulturore te ilireve te zbuluara ne Shqiperi ne ate stil, qe askush nga te pranishmit nuk mori vesh gje nese keta ilire kishin lene trashegimtare te kultures e te gjuhes se tyre, perkatesisht nese shqiptaret e sotem kishin ndonje lidhje me bartesit e kultures ilire. Sigurisht qe te pranishmit do te informoheshin me hollesisht sikur t'i ishte dhene fjala arkeologut te mirenjohur shqiptar dhe bashkorganizuesit te kesaj ekspozite Prof. Muzafer Korkutit i cili ishte i pranishem ne kete solemnitet. Kete mangesi e plotesoi Prof. Dr. Andreas Lippert, i cili ne fjalen e tij te hapjes se kesaj ekspozite, te pranishmeve u sqaroi se pasardhes te ketyre ilireve te lashte jane shqiparet qe sot jetojne ne Shqiperi, ne Kosove e ne Mal te Zi jo vetem pse keta -veshtruar ne pikeveshtrimin gjeografik - jetojne pikerisht ne ate hapesire e cila qe nga kohe parahistorike banohej nga iliret, porse edhe pse eshte deshmuar se gjuha shqipe eshte vazhduese e gjuhes se ilireve. Pervec kesaj, Prof. Lippert verejti se shqiptaret kane trasheguar nga iliret edhe pjese te veshjes, sidomos nga ato te femrave. Per rendesine e kukltures materiale te ilireve foli ne vazhdim (ne emer te Dr. Erein Pröll - kryeminister i landit te Ausrise se Poshtme, i cili e kishte marre patronazhin mbi kete ekspozite) Dr. Werner Fassabend, ish minister i mbrojtjes i Austrise, i cili perkujtoi se kultura dhe e kaluara e ilireve eshte pjeserisht edhe e kalauar dhe histori e austriakeve sepse edhe neper Austri ka jo vetem vendgjetje arkeologjike te kultures materiale, porse edhe ndonje emer vendi me prejardhje ilire.

----------


## fegi

Iliro-arbërit                    



Shkruan prof. Dr. Jahja Drançolli* 



Iliro-arbënit në territorin e Malit të Zi  të sotëm 



Trualli i banuar sot nga shqiptarët e Malit të Zi filloi të popullohej shumë herët, që në parahistori. Janë të njohur një numër i madh vendbanimesh të tilla në Mal të Zi. Në mesin e mijëvjeçarit III para Krishtit dhe në fillimet e mijëvjeçarit II para Krishtit erdhën nga stepat e Lindjes grupe të reja popullatash blegtore. Këto u përzien me banorët vendës dhe kështu u krijua bashkësia e re kulturore e popullatës indoevropiane në të gjithë Gadishullin e Ballkanit. Kjo popullsi mendohet të jetë popullsia e lashtë pellazge, për të cilën kanë shkruar shumë autorë të vjetër, si Homeri, Herodoti, Tukididi. Pellazgët njihen si banorët më të lashtë parailirë e paragrekë, që jetonin në Gadishullin e Ballkanit e në pellgun e Egjeut. Gjatë epokës së bronzit filloi procesi i diferencimit etnik të popullatave të Ballkanit Perëndimor. Herodoti, historiani grek i shekullit V para Krishtit, jep disa të dhëna për pellazgët që vazhdonin të jetonin në Greqi. Sipas tij, gjuha e pellazgëve ishte e ndryshme në krahasim me atë greke. Ata merreshin me bujqësi e detari. Ishin edhe mjeshtër të mirë ndërtimi.  

Shtrirja e popullsisë ilire ishte mjaftë e gjerë, në pjesën perëndimore të Gadishullit e deri te gjiri i Ambrakisë (Prevezë) në jug, kurse në lindje deri te tokat përreth liqenit Lyhnid (Ohrit). Grupe ilirësh zunë vend edhe në Italinë e Jugut. Emri etnik ILIR shfaqet në veprat antike që në shekullin V para Krishtit, kurse emrat e disa fiseve ilire fillojnë të përmendën që në shekullin XII para Krishtit (Homeri). Por koha e formimit të etnosit ilir është shumë e lashtë. Fillimet e origjinës ilire janë që në mesin e mijëvjeçarit II para Krishtit, që nga periudha e bronzit të mesëm, kur fillojnë të formohen tiparet etnike ilire. Një ndër problemet më vlerë të veçantë në historiografi është paraqitja e konceptit ilir dhe Iliri në arealin e Malit të Zi të sotëm. Në këtë aspekt njoftime interesante ofrojnë burimet e antikitetit, si, Pompon Mela dhe Gaj Plin Secundi, të cilët i përmendin ilirët e mirëfilltë (Illyri proprie dicti). Ndër fiset më të përmendura ilire janë ARDIANËT ose Vardejt (Ardiaei, Vardaei). Sipas Strabonit, ata janë shtrirë në gjirin e Bokës së Kotorrit, përkatësisht Rizonit (Rhizon, Risani i sotëm). Ardianët e shtrinë pushtetin e vet në të gjitha krahinat e tjera që më parë ishin nën sundimin e taulantëve. Një kohë kryeqendra e ardianëve ishte Shkodra. Me Ardianët lidhje të afërta kishin PLEREJËT, të cilët kanë jetuar në Perëndim prej Bokës së Kotorrit, përkatësisht Rizonit.     

Në lindje dhe në treva të afërta të Bokës së Kotorrit, jetonte fisi ilir ENKELEJT. Për  shtrirjen e tyre ka bërë fjalë Pseudo-Skylaksi (shekulli VI-V para Krishtit), i cili theksonte se ata shtriheshin përtej Rizonit, si dhe lundronin në hapësirën prej Budvës deri te Epidamni (Durrësi). Nga fiset që jetonin brenda në territorin e sotëm të Malit të Zi, së pari duhet të përmendën LABEATËT, kufiri i të cilëve saktësisht përshkruhet nga Tit Livi (Livius) në kontekst të Luftës III iliro-romake. Livi e përmend Shkodrën si kala të fortifikuar mirë dhe si qytet të Labeatëve, i cili ishte i papërshtatshëm për tu pushtuar. Në një vend tjetër, ky autor, së bashku me Polibin (Polybios) përmendin Meteonin, qytet në tokën Labeate (Meteon Labeatidis terrae). Vetë qyteti Meteon, sipas gjetjeve arkeologjike, por edhe sipas burimeve të shkruara mund të identifikohet me Medunin te Podgorica. Nga kjo dëshmohet se areali i shtrirjes së Labeatëve duhet të ishte aty në veri, por edhe në lindje prej liqenit të Shkodrës. Se Labeatet ishin të pranishëm këtu edhe gjatë sundimit romak, bëhet fjalë te Plini. Qyteti në fjalë së bashku me Ulqinin (Olcinium, Ulcinium) dhe Budvën (Bouthon) paraqisnin  një tip të veçantë të kështjellave më të moçme ilire. Meduni është ngritur në trevën e Kuçit të Malit të Zi lindor, e cila deri në kohën më të re ka qenë një fortifikatë me rëndësi me mure ciklopike dhe më një shkallë shumë të vjetër të gdhendur brenda në shkëmb. 

Në fqinjësi të drejtpërdrejtë me Labeatët jetonin në lindje SKRITONËT (Scritones), e mandej nga veriu fisi i DOKLEATËVE. Sikur me rastin e Labeatëve, pozita e Dokleatëve ndaj Ardianëve na mbetet pak e paqartë. Pozita e Dokleatëve përafërsisht është e saktë në mbështetje të emrit antik të qytetit të Dioklesë (Duklës) te Podgorica, që gjithsesi është konsideruar për qendër të tyre. Mirëpo, në një mbishkrim të zbuluar në Rijeçan, te kështjella antike e Saltus, përmendet Taji, bir i Epikadit, një kryepar Dokleat (Caius Epicadi filius princeps civitatis Docleatium). Nga kjo, del gjithsesi se, treva Dokleate në drejtim të perëndimit është shtrirë edhe përtej Nikshiqit. Mirëpo, na mbetet ende jo i qartë dhe jo i përpiktë kufiri ndërmjet Labeatëve dhe Dokleatëve. Duke marrë në konsideratë identifikimin e Meteonit-Medunit dhe Dioklesë, si qendra të dy fiseve ilire, kufiri ndërmjet Labeatëve dhe Dokleatëve duhet kërkuar mu në  territorin ndërmjet Duklës dhe Medunit, që janë larg mes vete. Gjurmët e djegura të bazilikës civile të qytetit të Diokles tregojnë ndoshta se qyteti është pushtuar prej ostrogotëve në vitin 489 dhe ka të ngjarë se mbeti i braktisur deri në kohën e Justinianit (527-565). Qyteti u rrënua gjatë sulmeve barbare në shekullit VII, por emri tij mbijetoi edhe gjatë mesjetës. 

Trashëgimtarja e Doklesë u bë Ribnica në shekullin XII, vendlindja e zhupanit të ardhshëm të Rashës, Shtjefën Nemanjës. 

Në brendi të Malit të Zi të sotëm, jetonin PIRUSTËT (Pirustae), një fis gjithashtu i njohur ilir. Është e njohur se Pirustët ishin xehetarë të mirë, të cilët më vonë gjatë periudhës romake do të shkojnë në Daci për të nxjerrë ar, një çështje që dëshmohet nga monumentet epigrafike të zbuluara në afërsi të xeheroreve të njohura dake. Atje ndeshet edhe një Vicus Pirustarum. Fakti ndoshta se Pirustët së bashku me Desidiatët qenë të fundit, të cilët romakëve i bën qëndresë energjike nga fundi i kryengritjes dalmato-panone gjatë viteve 6-9 të erës sonë, ndërlidhet me mbrojtjen e pasurive minerare të pjesës veriore të Malit të Zi të sotëm, ku Pirustët i vendoste arkeologu anglez A. Evans. Besohet se gjurmë të emrave të tyre fshihen në emrin e qytetit Perast në Bokë të Kotorrit. 

Gjatë sundimit të Konstantinit të Madh (306-337), Prevali (treva e sotme e Malit të Zi) hynte në dioçezin e Mezisë së Epërme, ku hynte edhe Dardania. Pas ndarjes së Perandorisë Romake (viti 395), Prevali u fut në kuadrin e prefekturës së Ilirikut Lindor. Ndërkaq, pak kohë më vonë, Prokopi i Çezaresë, duke folur për ndërtimet e perandorit Justinian (527-565), në veprën e tij De Aedificis, nuk shënon asnjë qytet në këtë provincë. Ka të ngjarë se në këtë kohë Prevali ishte nën gotët dhe për këtë arsye mungon Prevali në listat e qyteteve të përmendura të Prokopit. Nga kapërcyelli i shekullit VI rezulton se sllavët kishin kaluar nëpër trevën e sotme të Malit të Zi por këtu nuk krijuan ndonjë Skllavini. 

Një çështje më rëndësi në zhvillime të mëtejme historike të provincës së Prevalit është paraqitja e krishterimit. Më se një herë është konstatuar se, krishterimi në treva iliro-arbërore përgjithësisht është i kohës së apostujve. Ky njoftim del shprehimisht nga Shën Pali, i cili thoshte: Kështu qysh prej Jerusalemit e përqark në Ilirik e kam përhapur Ungjillin e Krishtit. Me konceptin Ilirik duhet kuptuar atë që e përshkruan S. Trankuilli në jetëshkrimin e Tiberit: ...tërë Ilirikun që shtrihej në mes të Italisë dhe mbretërisë së Norikut dhe Trakisë dhe Maqedonisë.... Edhe Shën Hieronimi thoshte se krishterimi është përhapur me Shën Palin në Ilirik. Gjurmët e parë të krishterimit në Prevali i ndeshim në një stele varri nga gjysma e dytë e shekullit IV të zbuluar në Kolovrat. 

Nga konteksti i arealit iliro-arbëror gjatë antikitetit dhe mesjetës, burimet historike të kohës dhe historiografia e mirëfilltë, jo vetëm që i kundërshtojnë pikëpamjet e një pjese të historiografisë, se djepi e etnosit arbëror gjatë gjithë mesjetës është kërkuar në një zonë të vogël të brendshme malore ndërmjet lumenjve Mat dhe Drin, apo në katërkëndshin hipotetik Tivar-Prizren dhe Vlorë-Ohër, por ato provojnë se shqiptarët gjithmonë kanë jetuar në troje të veta të sotme të rrudhura ndër shekuj. Në këtë kontekst është për të vënë re se, shqiptarët gjatë gjithë mesjetës dhe gjatë shekujve të sundimit turk aq qenë të pranishëm në pjesët lindore e jugore të Malit të Zi të sotëm (i ndeshim edhe si sundimtarë shteti-Koçopari, shekulli XII), sa që edhe shkrimtarët e kohës, njerëz të oborrit mbretëror të Rashës, si, G. Camblak e K. Filozof, e konsoderonin shtetin e Zetës trevë arbërore.  Zatën edhe vetë car Dushani, në një kartë të vitit 1349, e konsoderon Zetën së pjesë të Arbërisë. Sipas një dokumenti raguzan, që doli në vitin 1443, Podgorica përfshihet në kuadrin e konceptit Arbëri. Kryezotërinjtë e sunduesit e huaj, që kishin kontakte me këto anë, të gjithë bregdetin e sotëm malazias e konsideronin si pjesë të Arbërisë. Edhe venedikasit, të cilët zotëronin disa qytete bregdetare të Adriatikut jugor, Zetën e shohin si pjesë e Arbërisë së gjerë. Kështu, një dokument që doli nga zyra venedikase më 1440, thotë: Budua e Zeta dhe vende të tjera të Arbërisë. Se arbërit bashkëjetonin si shumicë me sllavët dhe ilirët të romanizuar në të gjitha qytetet bregdetare dhe në prapatokën e tyre, dëshmohet edhe në radhonjtë e statuteve të Kotorrit, të Budvës dhe të kontesë së Gërblit. Në hapësirën e Malit të Zi të sotëm, gjatë sundimit nemanjid realizoheshin edhe kontaktet midis popullatës vendore dhe sunduesve serbë. Kjo dukuri vërehej sidomos në trojet e Malit të Zi dhe Kosovës, por një dukuri e këtillë nuk solli ndonjë ndryshim të madh në raporte etnike. Nuk solli ndryshim rrënjësor as në raporte kishtare, meqë kisha katolike, që u gjend në kuadër të mbretërisë nemanjide, qëndroi në Tivar, Ulqin, Pult, Kotorr, Bërskovë. Është për të vënë re se burimet e kohës dëshmojnë edhe për shtrirjen e trojeve shqiptare përtej territorit të sotëm të Malit të Zi. Kështu, masat kompakte të arbërve në Kotorr, Raguzë (si dhe në prapatokën e tyre) e  Hercegovinë, gjatë shekullit XIII-XV, tregojnë se këtu kishte kudo edhe mbeturina iliro-arbërore autoktone të shkëputura nga bërthama. Që këtej, ndonjë studiues serioz pohon se vendosja e sllavëve në këto anë, pra edhe në Mal të Zi, kishte rënë si një sopatë, që kishte prerë në veri dhe në jug disa degë të trungut dhe i kishte ngushtuar brenda një qarku më të vogël. 

Një pasqyrë  pak sa identike të shtrirjes së trojeve arbërore në troje të Malit të Zi të sotëm ndeshim edhe në dokumente të burimit italian, turk e austriak të shekullit XV-XVIII. Vlen të theksohet, se derisa defteret kadastrale turke të tipit të hollësishëm ripohojnë në një hapësirë të gjerë gjatë shekujve në fjalë. Dokumentet italiane e austriake të periudhës së përmendur pjesën dërmuese të territorit të sotëm malazias e inkuadronin në kuadrin e konceptit Arbëri, çështje për të cilën do të bëhet fjalë posaçërisht. Se popullsia e pjesës dërmuese të kësaj hapësire gjatë shekullit XVII ishte thuajse arbërore e provojnë edhe shumë të dhëna, sikur kjo e Ch. Boethiusit, i cili të gjitha fiset që jetonin në territorin malazias i quante arbërore. Të gjitha këto të dhëna që u zunë ngoje më sipër, e shumë të tjera më përmbajtje paksa identike, arsyetojnë konstatimin e studiuesit kroat M. Shufflay, se: Mali i Zi në aspektin historik mund të konsiderohet si një fëmijë i pa formuar i Arbërisë. 

Ajo që tërheqë më tepër vëmendjen këtu është çështja e emërtimi Arbëri, për një trevë ca më të gjerë të bregdetit të sotëm malazias. Këtej,  pas emërtimit Boka e Kotorrit ndeshen shpesh në burimet venedikase e sidomos lidhur me titullin, e proveditorit edhe nocioni Arbëria venedikase. Kjo madje bëhet edhe termi zyrtar për zonën venedikase të asaj pjese të Adriatikut. 

Para se gjithash, lypset përkujtuar se territori i Arbërisë, për një territor më të gjerë shqiptar, ndahet edhe shumë më herët se sa dominimi venedikas, në qindvjetshin XIV, në burimet e huaja dhe vendase në konteste të llojllojshme dhe për treva të nduarnduarta, veçmas lidhur me Zetën dhe Bregdetin. Në atë epokë, sigurisht kjo është shenjë e përzierjes së dukshme etnike të popullatës, e cila, sipas analizave të ndonjë studiuesi serioz ka jetuar bashkërisht pa paragjykime etnike dhe nacionale. Ndaj mund të përdoreshin nocione të llojllojshme për anët veç e veç. 



*Prof. Dr. Jahja Drançolli është drejtor i Institutit Arkeologjik të Kosovës dhe shef i Katedrës së Historisë të Universitetit në Prishtinë

----------


## fegi

Enkelejtë në këtë kohë duhet të kenë qenë duke jetuar në Malin e Zi të sotëm tek Gjiri i Rizonit dhe Budva (Buthoe), ... ku ilirët e kanë prejardhje nga Ciklopi Polifem sërish bir i Poseidonit. Këtu ka një lidhje të fortë me kultin e detit, dhe me kultin e kalit, që kanë qenë të përhapur në Iliri. ...



Teritori i ilir-shqiptar ne Male te zi  eshte i pasure me mozaike te kulturave te ndryshme qe nga parahistoria deri ne ditet e sotme,gjdo here me njohuri te reja me tumula ilire parahistorike
Gjetjet arkeologjike ne Budven antike
Shkrimtaret antike Herdoti dhe Sofkoliu per lexhenden e Kadmit Fenikase per Kadmin i cili largohet nga vendi i vet dhe banone te Iliret dhe me vone behet mbrete i ILIRVE TE Enkleve dhe ne Boku KOTOR kaqen nje Tempull i tij.Keto lajme i kane percijellur edhe shkrimtari Pseodo-Skilaks dhe Stefan Bizantini .
1.Helmet bronzi ne fillim te shekullit te V p.e.son
2. HYDRIA QERAMIK argjile nga koha helenike ne fillime te shek.III p.e.sone.

----------


## fegi

1.Amfore balte,ne gjysmen e shekullit IV te p.e.son.
2.Oinihoa,balte te gjysmese se shek.III te p-e.son.

----------


## fegi

1.Kove(Situla Lati..)balte e shek.III p.e.sone
2.Vazo(krater)balte nga fundi iShek-IV para e.son.

----------


## fegi

E jo më pak interes janë terrakote greke dhe Helenistike nga shekulli III-II 
para Krishtit në formën e vazo plastike, i cili ka një Silen veçantë të performancës. duhet permendr iden e nje luani dhe nje loder e vogel plastike ne formen e nje kali.
1.Vazo antropomorf,balte III-II pes
2.Vazo zoomorfe,balte,III-II,p.e.s

----------


## fegi

Bizhuteria ari nga Budva ishte i pranishem me necklaces disa ne formen e zingjirit te vogel me terminale ne nje koke te kafsheve,pastaj ne formen e nje bylyzyki gjarper me Lysagoras me mbishkrimin(65)nje pale vathe ne forme te piramides e kthyer ne formen e kreve te luanit.
Mbase luftes MUZEU KOMBTARE I  beogradit i ka marre nje shume te unazave te arite
1.Vazo plastike kemba e shek.III-II p.er.sone.
2.Vazo plastike kali balte SHek.III-II pes.

Periudha pase pushtimit romake ne rajonin e Budves dhe pase disfatese se mbretit ILir Genti 168 bc,ka filluar romanizmi e cila eshte reflektuar dhe ruhen mbishkrime romake e poashtu edhe qeramika.

----------


## fegi

1.kove bronzi e shekullit. III Jugu i Italise

----------


## iliria e para

FLM qe na i solle ketu keto shkrime kaq interesante.

----------


## fegi

vazhdim-
1.Vaze Relief qelqi me fetyr femre kohes romake sheku.I te eres sone.
2.Urne qelqi hydria shekullit I  te eres son,

----------


## fegi

Vazne qeramike

Para së gjithash, fundi i shekullit të shtatë dhe të gjashtë para Krishtit janë të njohur për ne  plastike grek arkaik nga Nezakcij (fshati Visaci) në Pula, ku ata zbuluan dhe vazo greke e stilit gjeometrik.Ne qendër të Ballkanit në Glasinac pranë Sarajevës u gjet përkrenare Korintike ne gromilje Arar anijet bronzi nga Citluk. Nga gjetjet e qeramikës greke e njohur pyxides përmend, me sa duket nga Solin, tani në Muzeun Arkeologjik në Split, vazo pastaj korintike gjenden në Blato në ishull, dhe vazo Attic e stilit zi-figurative nga Nesctium(visaci),Visa dhe Nina etj.
1.Urne qelqi i shekullit I e.r.se re kohes romake.
2.Amfore qelqi shek.I te epokes son.

----------


## fegi

Artur Evansi na ka lane shume inforamate te rendesishme per gjukatat e nocioni Satir o zbulua ne Rizone-lokaliteti Carine autori ve ne pahe te ne fazene e par -romake te artit greke. Së fundi, përmend një fakte te rendesishem,d.m.th se M.Abramiic ne hulumtimit e tyr ne Vis,gjithashtu perveq vazosh,zbuluan mbetjet e furave qeramike ku vazot ishin pjekur.
Ky informacion është veçanërisht e rëndësishme sepse ajo provon se vazo janë bërë dhe në territorin tonë që do të thotë se ata nuk janë importuar gjithmon  nga qendrat e Jugut italian qeramike.
1.Detail nga germimet e nje nekropoli romak
2.poashtu edhe ketu Detail nekropolit romak.

----------


## fegi

Ky nekropol munde te datohet qerekun e fundite te trete dhe te pare
një shfaqje qeramikë te trashëguar traditën e formave greke:
 skyphoi, oenochoes, unguentariumi,
1.Detail nga gërmimet e një nekropol romake

----------


## fegi

Plastika
Disa nga monumentet të tjerë të famshëm, varreve llojin e stelae greke, të cilat u zbuluan në Vis me mbishkrime në formën e dyerve të dyfishtë.Këto monumente janë të vendosura në muzeun arkeologjik të SplititNdër të tjera gjen nga territoret greke të bregdetit Adriatik dhe ishuj të vetëm të përmendim se koloni greke e Faros, Issa, Heraclea, Di (të vogla), Korkura Melaina,i kane prere paratë e veta.
1.Amfore ,balte BC e te shekullit te trete para eres sone.
2.Amfore ,balte e shekullit III p.e.se re.

----------


## fegi

Paraja
Në ish-Jugosllavi janë gjetur një shumë e kopjeve të para greke, kryesisht para Apollonia dhe Dirahiona, dhe shumë qytete të cilat përmendim vetëm disa nga më të rëndësishmet: Neapolis, Tarentum, Sirakuzë, Korkyrës, Korint, Sicyon, Athinë, në Efes, Pergam dhe Lampsake.E sunduesve të rëndësishme jane gjetur para te Aleksandrit te Madhe,Filipit III,Aleksandit te IV,Pilipit IV.te Ptolmeut I Sotera.
Gjithashtu, janë gjetur të holla te mbretit ilir Balaiosa.Te gjitha monedhat ishine  IV p.e. se re.Shfaqja e para tregon qartë se ekonomia mjete jetese zhvendosur për të marrëdhënieve mall-monetar.
Ai gjithashtu dëshmon për rritjen ekonomike të lidhjeve të grekëve dhe të fiseve të ndryshme ilire jo vetum ne bregdeti e detit adriatike por edhe me ne brendesi te vedit.
1.lloj ibriku (Oenochoe ,balte te shekullit te III p.e.se re.
2.Oinohoa,balte

----------

